# Whirlpool Dishwasher wdf760sadm1



## brasilmom (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi all,

I just purchased the above mentioned dishwasher and had it install about 15 days ago. It was all fine until yesterday when we noticed the dishes still dirty after running the cycle. Upon trying again we realized that the machine was able to get water and also drain, but it will not wash. We can even hear the soap dispenser opening and dropping the soap, yet no washing. I contacted Whirlpool and was told they will send a repair person. I am in disbelief that a brand new machine simply stop working. Anyone here can offer any insight as to what to do and what caused said failure?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 3, 2015)

They have service centers at new car dealerships for a reason. Things happen, things break. Could be something simple...maybe not. But I'm like you, a new dishwasher _should_ last more than 15 days.


----------



## brasilmom (Apr 3, 2015)

At least right? MY husband is a regulatory engineer and defend this faulty machine I am no engineer and think that I must get a brand a new machine for my money, not a refurbished one.


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi,

What where the conditions of sale?
Did it come with a warranty...and the warranty says...?
Or did it come with an agreement that if it breaks you get a replacement?

For one year from the date of purchase, when this major appliance is operated and maintained according to instructions attached to or
furnished with the product, Whirlpool Corporation or Whirlpool Canada LP (hereafter Whirlpool) will pay for Factory Specified Parts and
repair labor to correct defects in materials or workmanship. Service must be provided by a Whirlpool designated service company. This
limited warranty is valid only in the United States or Canada and applies only when the major appliance is used in the country in which it was purchased. Outside the 50 United States and Canada, this limited warranty does not apply. Proof of original purchase date is required to obtain service under this limited warranty. 

If they cannot fix it or cannot supply a part in a reasonable time....then yes a new unit may be the best idea.

JMO!

jeff.


----------



## DFBonnett (Apr 4, 2015)

brasilmom said:


> At least right? MY husband is a regulatory engineer and defend this faulty machine I am no engineer and think that I must get a brand a new machine for my money, not a refurbished one.



I doubt that you'll get either. The tech will replace a switch or circuit board and you'll be up and running with the existing DW.


----------



## brasilmom (Apr 4, 2015)

The technician will be here on Monday and let's see what he says. The machine has its warranty but we did not purchase an extended warranty. We shall see what he will say about it all.


----------



## brasilmom (Aug 13, 2015)

Well, just an update. I did get the machine replaced by the sister Kitchenaid and was very happy with it for it is quieter than the other one and was doing a fantastic job. Then this morning as we open it to unload we got the first surprise. The soap was still whole and sitting on top of the dishes. I figure it did not get to fall out all the way because it was too many dishes in there. I rearrange the machine, got some items out and then proceed to run the cycle. Opened to find part of the soap at the bottom of the tub and dishes still dirty. I can hardly believe it. Now we have had this machine for 4 months or so and it has failed??? What causes it to go bad like that? It appears to be getting water and it is draining. But it does not do the washing and perhaps is not getting water at all. Anyone here can offer some insight? Thanks


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi,

Don't mess with it and void your warranty! Call and have it checked out.
Might not be filling or the filling quits part way through a cycle, wash motor may not be running....

jeff.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 13, 2015)

some dishwashers can be very particular about how they are loaded. If anything is interfering with the washer arm(s), that could cause a problem.


----------



## Sparky617 (Aug 14, 2015)

Try running it with nothing in it.  See if the detergent is washed away in the cycle.


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 14, 2015)

Did you check the water pressure going into it?  Not just if the valve is open all the way but also the pressure.


----------

